# HOWTO: Ghost in the Shell - Part 4



## vermaden (Mar 15, 2019)

I would like to share HOWTO in _Ghost in the Shell_ series about efficient working in the UNIX shell environment.

*Ghost in the Shell - Part 4*
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2019/03/15/ghost-in-the-shell-part-4/

Regards,
vermaden


----------

